# Council Club - June 2012



## KingLewis92 (Jun 10, 2012)

Little pub local to me



































































Not much info to give away here, Thanks for looking


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 11, 2012)

Standard Harlow boozer.... 
Ha ha, kidding, thanks for sharing. Although pubs are closing down at a crazy rate, they're normally sealed tight as, so cheers for sharing.


----------



## John_D (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice one, typical social club type boozer  It's posts like this that make me wish that I'd bothered to take pictures of the inside of the closed down social club at Avdel in WGC, it was left like that for about two years after closing, prior to demolition, and I had access any time I wanted


----------



## nelly (Jun 11, 2012)

Ah, you finally done it Lew, I know its been on your list for a while  Well done fella!


----------



## alex76 (Jun 11, 2012)

yeap shame to see another bar get the chop nice report though bud


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks KL for the mini tour 

Suddenly after doing an explore with you I feel really old! And I've never met anyone who seems to have springs built into their legs - you climb so well, even if you're not so good with stairs 

This place wasnt the aim for the evening, but was still a good place, and an unexpected explore for me.
(sorry, all flash photography, it was very dark in there)


































































































Final reflections on the day, if only the first place had been more forgiving...






I think I need to stop getting my hair cut so short - I look almost bald!!!


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 11, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> God looking at this place is a bit odd as use to pop in here with a friend to grab a few pints with his dad.
> Amazing how it looks as if it closed yesterday as Nothing changed at all lol
> 
> Cheers Lew





nelly said:


> Ah, you finally done it Lew, I know its been on your list for a while  Well done fella!





alex76 said:


> yeap shame to see another bar get the chop nice report though bud



Cheer's guys


----------



## nelly (Jun 11, 2012)

I demand to know what the sell by date on those Mr Porky's was, and if they are in date then I want them!!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 11, 2012)

nelly said:


> I demand to know what the sell by date on those Mr Porky's was, and if they are in date then I want them!!!



All gone, very tasty they were too


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2012)

And another one bites the dust,and it aint been trashed,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Jun 11, 2012)

nelly said:


> I demand to know what the sell by date on those Mr Porky's was, and if they are in date then I want them!!!



They were 2006 some time, I checked them 
They expired in 2006, & the club shut in 2010...


----------

